# Holland & Barrett 1p Sale



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I know they've always got sales on but I thought i'd give everyone the heads up just in case you didn't already know about their latest offer: buy one and get one for a penny (on selected items).

Just been down to buy a tub of 240 x 1g cod liver oil caps for £12.29 and got the same again for 1p! Cant be bad....


----------



## benchpress98 (Jul 19, 2009)

don't have there protein though its cheap and nasty


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

benchpress98 said:


> don't have there protein though its cheap and nasty


it's possible that some of their other items are the same, as they say 'you get what you pay for'


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

I find no problem with Holland & Barrett products whatsoever, the protein isn't bad at all either :/


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I use ther tribulus, fish oils, and milk thistle probs wouldnt touch ther protein tho!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Everything H+B make is the cheapest of ingredients, the only thing I buy from them is the odd flapjack.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

you can get 2 tubs of phd iso 7 for £55, thats ok


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Extreme said:


> Everything H+B make is the cheapest of ingredients, the only thing I buy from them is the odd flapjack.


what are their own brands? which ones are to be avoided and can I ask how you know the ingrediants are poor?

thanks.


----------



## benchpress98 (Jul 19, 2009)

iv read off fair few bb site that there protein is of very low quality and iv used it myself taste was s**t and upset me tum tum. nothing cheap these days but sometime worth spending few extra penny's u get what u pay for.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

did you know they own GNC? i wonder what their stuff is like


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I just bought 2x300 caps of aminos, the second tub for a penny


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

what about USN PHD, metrx which they sell ? or is that all not inc in the sale ?


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

considering ...

4kg of PHD Synergy iso-7 ..£55

Synergy ISO-7 | Body Building / Sports Nutrition | Holland & Barrett

Tribulus Terrestris 180caps for £16.40

Holland and Barrett - Tribulus Terrestris (250mg)

BCAA 240 caps for £14.00

Branched Chain Amino Acid Capsules | Amino Acids | Holland & Barrett


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Holland and Barrett protein tastes like dog piss. May treat myself to some extreme mass next time


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Ghost said:


> what about USN PHD, metrx which they sell ? or is that all not inc in the sale ?


yeah only certain stuff in the sale, the iso 7 is a good deal.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Holland and Barrett protein tastes like dog piss. May treat myself to some extreme mass next time


I disagree, tastes perfectly fine to me the chocolate flavour, have you tasted dogs piss then? :/


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

The Trixsta said:


> I disagree, tastes perfectly fine to me the chocolate flavour, have you tasted dogs piss then? :/


 just posting my opinion dude. I'm always on the dog piss love the dtuff:becky:


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> just posting my opinion dude. I'm always on the dog piss love the dtuff:becky:


lol ok mate. I don't understand all the negative comments here with regards to the protein. When I started training a few years ago I only knew of one place to get protein powder and that was holland and barret and it done me bloody good as can be seen from my first pictures I posted on this site in the before and after section. Millions of people buy the stuff and see great results. Of course their is much better quality powders out there but Holland & Barrett Precision Engineered Protein powder isn't that bad IMO. There is a lot worse stuff on the market I'm sure.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Like I said dude everyone has there own opinions. Imo it tastes pretty bad and like extreme says they use all the cheapest ingredients. It's like frozen chicken breast compared to fresh chicken breast lol


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Like I said dude everyone has there own opinions. Imo it tastes pretty bad and like extreme says they use all the cheapest ingredients. It's like frozen chicken breast compared to fresh chicken breast lol


I use frozen chicken breast LOL


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Frozens fine dude I meant icelands cheap s**t which doesn't taste like or look like real chicken lol


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Frozens fine dude I meant icelands cheap s**t which doesn't taste like or look like real chicken lol


Oh I see, I know the ones you mean, 4 in a box for a quid lol ha


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

The Trixsta said:


> Oh I see, I know the ones you mean, 4 in a box for a quid lol ha


Ye that's the ones


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> Like I said dude everyone has there own opinions. Imo it tastes pretty bad and like extreme says they use all the cheapest ingredients. It's like frozen chicken breast compared to fresh chicken breast lol


how do you know the ingrediants are poor? maybe we could have a thread of powders to avoid


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm guessing as it's cheap powder plus extremes in the business so I'm sure he knows what he's talking about dude


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Jeese, ,look what i've started! I only buy the odd pill or two from them!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

You've caused chaos Dorsey haha


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i have seen holland and barret protein bloat someones stomach till the point of looking pregnant.

it doesnt bloat me and it doesnt taste too bad, but i defo woudnt use it as a result of seeing with my own eyes..

i would buy milkthistle from there for example.

i think you can overthink purity issues with supps..

the extract is presumably what it says on the tub..


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a number of their staff come into my shop to buy the better quality products. They tell me that they won't take H & B own make stuff and some don't even like to recommend it to customers


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Omgosh they've put prices up!

There last sale was buy one get one freee!!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

renshaw said:


> Omgosh they've put prices up!
> 
> There last sale was buy one get one freee!!!


and that will probably be next weeks sale


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

mark_star said:


> I have a number of their staff come into my shop to buy the better quality products. They tell me that they won't take H & B own make stuff and some don't even like to recommend it to customers


Where would I buy the better quality stuff I was going to go to hb the moro for a load of stuff to make my own detox


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> Where would I buy the better quality stuff I was going to go to hb the moro for a load of stuff to make my own detox


look for an independent health store, they'll keep the better makes in stock


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

i think their protein is cheap, nasty and does indeed lead to bloating and comedy fart syndrome in a bad way. i use 90+ protein at £45 for 5 kg delivered. cant get much better value than that imo. never had any probs on that powder myself, i cant afford to roll with the luxury brands with other hungry mouths in the house lol......


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

flint said:


> i think their protein is cheap, nasty and does indeed lead to bloating and comedy fart syndrome in a bad way. i use 90+ protein at £45 for 5 kg delivered. cant get much better value than that imo. never had any probs on that powder myself, i cant afford to roll with the luxury brands with other hungry mouths in the house lol......


Do you rate nutrisport?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

some do some dont.. ^^^


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

doggy said:


> Do you rate nutrisport?


 I do mate its very reasonably priced and has a good percentage of protein in it. And imo tastes ok (do not get strawberry flavour its pretty vile)


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Agreed about the strawberry flavour!


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> I do mate its very reasonably priced and has a good percentage of protein in it. And imo tastes ok (do not get strawberry flavour its pretty vile)


too late i bought it last year, its minging. taste like dried dog food mixed with straw and old ****.cv


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

The Trixsta said:


> I find no problem with Holland & Barrett products whatsoever, the protein isn't bad at all either :/


 They started selling big brands like USN and Sci-MX


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

doggy said:


> Do you rate nutrisport?


in this case i do, i went thru some of the web based suppliers prices per kilo in the main brands, i was recommended this by our security boss, good blend of ingredients, mixes well, good price, tastes like shite but as they say taste is temp. its the best value for money i can find. when i was on the h+b stuff i was doubled up with bloating and chipping wind out every 2 mins, the comedy factor was amusing at first but soon wears off with work colleagues lol.

gets very good reviews around the web suppliers too. as for finding a top quality creatine for a good £ im struggling there........


----------



## Neiltlawson (Jun 20, 2011)

PHD Pharma Whey in Wigan H+B costs £60 notes. BB shop around corner sells at £35. Not surprised its got a penny sale on the thieving bastar ds


----------



## Sadwall (Sep 14, 2011)

I tend to agree with some of the quality of H&B, although I give Green Lipped Mussel to my dog as it's a different brand. You get what you pay for, I stick to my own products mainly,

Purely Nature for supplements. It's also not just about the ingredients but also how they are produced, eg. Green Lipped Mussel must be processed by cold compression as heat reduces the potency. Also powder capsule dissipate through the body so quickly without having a chance to make a lot of difference, we take powder supplements with aloe vera as, apart from this being know for its phenomenal nutrients, locks in and holds the powder in the body longer. The website explains further. So definitely worth researching ingredients, origin and production processes.

Safe safe and healthy!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Jordan, 90+ contains pea protein, it's not the best and they also claim to use isolated undenatured micellar casein.

I've just costed this, to use whey isolate, micellar casein, the same flavourings we use and to tub it we could not sell this product at this price for financial gain by the time it's transported to you.

Think about;

Tub 90+ = £45

Shipping = £10 (ish with vat)

Sellers Profits = £10 (say £5 for that the manufacturer and £5 for the re seller, this is pretty much what we 're left with in many cases)

So as it stands we have £25 left to buy over 4kg of whey isolate and micallar casein, if anyone can find somewhere that will sell them the casein and isolate cheap enough in bulk will the please tell me too?

We're either paying over the odds or is it possible the product doesn't seem to stack up?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Extreme I've just purchased 4.5 kgs of extreme whey vanilla fudge flavour and I must say one of the best tasting shakes I've ever had. And pretty good valus aswell with the added discount. Certainly kicks ass in the taste and content department.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Can second that. Not using it at the mo but used to love mixing it in with my morning porridge!


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sometimes their deals on vitamins and minerals are quite good with these offers but a lot of the items are overpriced!


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

the sales back on if anyone is looking for vitimins. the only protein powder is maximuscle cyclone.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Would never bother with anything bar their pills etc in all honesty but could do with some cod liver oil so thanks for the heads up.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> could do with some cod liver oil .


I get mine from there Fish Oils - Simply Supplements different strength and buy one get one free


----------



## george1466868022 (Oct 27, 2011)

i used to use there protein powder found the banana mixed well in soya milk and tasted ok just changed to usn pure protein the hb choc and strawberry never mixed well and taste very grainy:jerkit:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

1p sale ends tomorrow night folks.

I'm sure it'll be replaced by yet another offer but I find it decent enough to stock up on a few cod liver oils etc...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I might get vitC or dandilion extract but I would not use their protein or any of their bodybuilding products, not only that it aint that cheap at half price, and crap, like someone said its for people who dont know where to go, if you do you know not to go there!

I saw they had usn igf1 protein, 2.28 it must have been £70+ lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Defo agree, would only ever use it for the odd pill or whatever...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry lads but for me its handy for glucosamine and all my fish oils & b6 generally, multivits from centrum/asda i wouldnt buy zma annd all the other stuff as get this from other sources quality cant be that bad though as opposed to other mainstream brands they do a good few beetroot drinks too they have a good stock of them, prices are very samey too all round with their offers like a say handy for me


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I've bought USN stuff there and other brands, sometimes the brands are included in their offers which is fantastic. My local branch also stocks Whey Hey Icecream which meant I was able to actually try the stuff. Not bad but expensive way to get protein in. They also often have nuts and seeds in their sales too. H&B now run a loyalty card and you can accumulate quite a few points towards products. Only gripe I had was the system kept sending me emails in triplicate, until I had a good go at them over it (had already given them a chance to sort it out).


----------



## shiny (Sep 2, 2012)

doggy said:


> did you know they own GNC? i wonder what their stuff is like


they do own gnc .their own stuff is not good but that is not down to cheap ingredients.its down to what formulas they have in place.most of their own stuff is imported .i have been involved in manufacturing for over ten years and dealt with these direct for the last four .all ingredients must pass a specific test .ie whey protein 70% instantisedthere are no cheap options on this .so to .say they use cheap ingredients is not strictly true


----------



## shiny (Sep 2, 2012)

lancashirerose said:


> I've bought USN stuff there and other brands, sometimes the brands are included in their offers which is fantastic. My local branch also stocks Whey Hey Icecream which meant I was able to actually try the stuff. Not bad but expensive way to get protein in. They also often have nuts and seeds in their sales too. H&B now run a loyalty card and you can accumulate quite a few points towards products. Only gripe I had was the system kept sending me emails in triplicate, until I had a good go at them over it (had already given them a chance to sort it out).


all the big brands are in there because they are the biggest retailer which gives many brand awareness.they do have good offers but you have to choose carefully .what people dont realise is that whatever they offer doent cost them a penny as all promotions are done by their syppliers and agreed twelve months in advance .even so if you own your own brand it should be tge place to promote it .


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

There are different grades of whey Shiny and H+B don't use the best ones.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Extreme said:


> There are different grades of whey Shiny and H+B don't use the best ones.


How are they graded doug? i.e. is it from 1-5 or something?? cheap being 1 but still acceptable at there general claims and then good brands being 3-4 ish?? 5 being pharmaceutical grade? probably wrong just wanting clarification


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

When in town yesterday, everyone eating ice cream outside, popped in bought 2 tubs Whey Hey Icecream buy one get one half price. Couldn't grumble at that (although we all know there are better ways to get protein etc etc).


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

guessing ice cream falls in to same category as yoghurt as parky explained by negative?? lol


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

renshaw said:


> guessing ice cream falls in to same category as yoghurt as parky explained by negative?? lol


Not sure what you mean, but if a shop has something in it I want to buy I'll go in a buy it, if it's at special discount or part of an offer then even better. Sometimes H&B has stuff I want to buy, at a reasonable price (one of their sales) and doesn't involved faffing with postage (spent most of Friday waiting in for a parcel of supplements having cancelled work, and training got pushed back into a one-off social event I was meant to be attending, turns out the delivery driver can't find the address despite the company having delivered several times before). Today I can put more things on hold(including work & training again which is causing problems) or go out and chance the numpties finding me).

I actually used to use H&B protein almost exclusively until relatively recently, but did start to buy other brands directly before competing and none of it seems to have done me any harm(if anything I was in the top end of my class muscularity-wise). I won't however use H&B own brand protein now unless it's an emergency and there is nothing else! I have some USN IGF I bought from there and assume it's the same, usual USN quality and not what Argos do and have watches put on cheaper straps so they can sell them for less.

Well after me little post, I happened to be passing H&B and have purchased some Reflex Whey from them, 2x2.27kg buy one get one free. Worked out at a total of £74.99. They didn't have a bag big enough so waddled back home one under each arm. Have seen an offer for a the same at £71.99 online, free delivery but I'd rather forgo having to dispose of packaging and wondering if it'll actually find me.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

All raw materials used are food grade, which is effectively the same as pharmaceutical because it's being ingested by humans.

Whey comes as hydrolosate (absorbed too fast to be much use in my opinion), isolate which has a couple of versions (absorbed quickly and should only be in blends in my opinion), concentrate which is mostly at 80% on the quality suppliers but lower concentrations are also available but have higher fat and carb/lactose content, then there is also whey powder which is used in sausages and the like to boost protein content.

You then also have to consider the processor of the whey, for example Chinese whey a few years ago was dense in melamine and caused the death of 2 infants that had consumed baby milk with Chinese whey in it.

I know of certain manufacturers who buy the best stuff AND the chinese stuff and use both, this way when questioned regarding anything relating to their products can produce invoices and certificates from the quality supplier but omit mentioning the low grade stuff.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Extreme said:


> All raw materials used are food grade, which is effectively the same as pharmaceutical because it's being ingested by humans.
> 
> Whey comes as hydrolosate (absorbed too fast to be much use in my opinion), isolate which has a couple of versions (absorbed quickly and should only be in blends in my opinion), concentrate which is mostly at 80% on the quality suppliers but lower concentrations are also available but have higher fat and carb/lactose content, then there is also whey powder which is used in sausages and the like to boost protein content.
> 
> ...


retained a bit more info but I was away we sourced milk & whey from various countries. I seem to remember Chinese whey was possibly used for export markets, when some countries afraid of BSE?

I usually read all labels and look for highest protein content, some do chuck in malto (dealt with this too in the labs I worked in), and other things too. Some people like soy in there, some say it's a cheap filler. In my student days I used Soy, it's pretty foul but supposed to have it's benefits. I haven't touched the stuff for years (well unless it's been included in a whey blend).


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Sale's back on for a month guys.

We all know loads of the stuff is garbage but it's always good for nuts/pills etc...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

It's crap for nuts but fish oil rules xx

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## readytogo (Oct 5, 2013)

benchpress98 said:


> iv read off fair few bb site that there protein is of very low quality and iv used it myself taste was s**t and upset me tum tum. nothing cheap these days but sometime worth spending few extra penny's u get what u pay for.


so where did u buy them?

thanks


----------



## carlozdre (Jul 14, 2010)

Loz said:


> It's crap for nuts but fish oil rules xx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I buy nuts almonds, etc, from there when they have the sale.

Is there a better place, to get them cheaper?


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

Its a case of shopping around carloz, there may be other places a little cheaper but is the difference in price on nuts going to be a big enough saving to justify the time spent researching?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I had some Almonds from Go Nutrition and they were £6 for 400g. Went in Aldi and they are £1.50 for 200g so half the price


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I don't think H+B are that cheap, most of the products in there are their own labels, from what I've heard it's the same product in the different brands and all that's different is the packaging.

I can't say if this is true or not bcos I've never worked for them or with them but it came from an ex member of their staff.


----------



## OptimumPT1466868046 (May 27, 2014)

The nutrition knowledge of the staff in my local H&B is appalling and they have the nerve to put up signs stating that staff have a nutrition qualification.

Did use the 1p sale recently to get 2 tubs of NO xplode (100 servings in total) for £50 which couldn't be matched online even at trade.


----------

